# My antivirus started blocking some functionalities of SYSTEM32



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 10, 2010)

...and I can't seem to be able to add them to an already "full" exceptions list.
Trend Micro is shit, but what else could I expect from a retail, pre-packaged antivirus that flags its own updater as malicious?

I'm looking for a free antivirus that's not shit. (aka I don't want AVG)
Any recommendation? I'm dumb.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 10, 2010)

Malwarebytes is a nice one.

I also feel sorry for you actually buying antivirus software.


----------



## Willow (Sep 10, 2010)

I have AVG free and it's not _that_ shitty. :c

But yea, malwarebytes is good free and I think Avast is free too. though I don't know how well it works.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 10, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Malwarebytes is a nice one.


 
It's not an antivirus, it's a malware scanner. It offers no actual protection.

Avast! is one of the best on the market (including paid AV's and especially including Trend Micro), and free. Avira is also good, but I haven't got much experience with it.

AVG is actually pretty shitty by comparison to Avast, too, but it's not horrible. Certainly, better than Trend Micro or McAfee.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 10, 2010)

Avast! is awesome. It makes you feel like your computer is being protected by Disney-esque Pirates fighting off malware as they board yer vessel on the high seas of the aether.

Although keep it on silent mode, the female voice tends to be a little shouty.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 10, 2010)

adding to the Avast fans here :3


----------



## Willow (Sep 11, 2010)

Runefox said:


> AVG is actually pretty shitty by comparison to Avast, too, but it's not horrible. Certainly, better than Trend Micro or McAfee.


 My AVG actually picks up viruses a majority of the time. Then again, I scan my computer every day. 

I have McAfee on my computer, because of Adobe Shockwave. I don't use it and I've been meaning to take it off my computer because it scans but it asks me to pay when it finds something.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2010)

Willow said:


> I have McAfee on my computer, because of Adobe Shockwave. I don't use it and I've been meaning to take it off my computer because it scans but it asks me to pay when it finds something.


 
Nuke it with extreme prejudice


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2010)

Willow said:


> I have McAfee on my computer, because of Adobe Shockwave. I don't use it and I've been meaning to take it off my computer because it scans but it asks me to pay when it finds something.


 
That means your subscription has long since expired, and it's not scanning for any recent threats at all.

Get rid of AVG, then get rid of McAfee, then reinstall AVG.  That way, nuking McAfee won't cause collateral damage to your other active virus scanner.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm currently using Avira because I heard it has a high detection rate.  What do other people know about 
Avira vs. Avast! 
or Avira vs. MSE or 
or Avast! vs. MSE 
or MSE vs. Avast!

Heard a lot of good reviews about MSE.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Avira vs. Avast!


From what I've read, Avira has a much higher detection rate and a lower false-positive rate. Avast! is much lighter. (AV-Comparatives doesn't allow linking anywhere but the mainpage, so look under their Comparatives / Reviews -> Main Tests section)



> Avira vs. MSE


MSE is very basic as far as configuration goes, and doesn't allow for much fine tuned operation. MSE barely outclasses Avira in terms of detection rate, and the two are very even.



> Avast! vs. MSE


Avast! has a lower detection rate, but is also lighter than MSE.

To put it in perspective Avast! and AVG lie in the same territory as far as detection rate as Norton Antivirus (which is fairly good). Avira and MSE actually lie in the same category as Kaspersky and NOD32, which is outstanding, among the best available. TrendMicro and McAfee are among the lowest-performing antivirus products currently on the market.

My major beef with AVG is its recent increases in bulk and reductions in speed, which is why I recommend Avast! - It's incredibly lightweight while providing good, free protection. MSE and Avira are also great pieces of software, and also free; My personal experience with Avira is lacking, but MSE does bog down the system slightly, and I have heard that Avira is a bit of a resource hog as well.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> From what I've read, Avira has a much higher detection rate and a lower false-positive rate. Avast! is much lighter. (AV-Comparatives doesn't allow linking anywhere but the mainpage, so look under their Comparatives / Reviews -> Main Tests section)
> 
> MSE is very basic as far as configuration goes, and doesn't allow for much fine tuned operation. MSE barely outclasses Avira in terms of detection rate, and the two are very even.
> 
> ...


 
Is AV-comparatives your source for MSE?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Is AV-comparatives your source for MSE?


 
AV-Comparatives, plus my own experience.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 19, 2010)

I reccomend ESET Smart Security but if you are looking for just AV then ESET NOD32 would be what I reccomend.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol guys, I got avast.

Removing trend micro was a pain, I actually had to do that at school since it decided suddenly that all of my browsers were threats and shouldn't be allowed to use the internet. (I also got CONSTANT pop-ups about that, even after closing all browser processes, which I couldn't delete.) I took the initiative to kill the thing when it started asking for permission to delete the /system folder since some of the apps were running in ring 0 or something.

So the removal in itself is pretty lulzy. There's an uninstaller, but trend micro is gonna flag it as dangerous as it's trying to uninstall itself (derp) which clearly means it's a virus trying to put bad things on the computer by pulling the condom off. I closed completely trend micro, and oh joy, found out it was still running. (They sure KNOW what's good for you, even if you think otherwise.)
Killed the process using taskmanager (which by the way also has some functions blocked by TM) and everything worked fine from there. Had a friend download avast for me (I closed my (nonfunctional and pointless) internet during the process) and installed it.

OH WAIT TREND MICRO HAS BLOCKED SOME FUNCTIONALITIES OF THIS PROGRAM
what.

Uninstalled avast, ran the trend micro uninstaller again (because what the fuck) and it did uninstall some shit. Then I rebooted.
Reinstalled avast. Everything works. Avast is pretty smooth, and rarely if ever gives me warnings. I ran a full system scan and obviously everything in system32 is fine.

But fuck.
The only thing trend micro has a high detection rate for is itself.


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 20, 2010)

Why didn't you just back up to a portable hard-drive or something like that, and use the OS Disc to reinstall windows? Alot easier to me.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 21, 2010)

Avast works without effecting those files and there is a free version


----------

